# Some birds are back.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was just thinking the other day that the birds should be coming back soon. Next thing I know they are back. Not the best pics with the window glare. Nice to see they are back for a visit. They don't hang on my property very long but always seem to arrive in late February to March each year.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

they look tasty.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice to see they made it. It's been a long cold winter.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Couple nice birds there, good luck come season on harvesting.............. I cant wait for season to start


----------

